# To those who attended Mr Excel's Manchester Seminar



## goldenvision (Nov 27, 2007)

Have any of you received the book yet?


----------



## Domski (Nov 28, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Domski (Dec 3, 2007)

Just received mine today.


----------



## MrExcel (Dec 3, 2007)

Pearson confirms that the last of the books left their warehouse on Friday. They project that they would arrive in northern England on Wednesday at the latest.

The delay was my fault - I had to sort out the records once we got back to the U.S. 

Bill


----------



## goldenvision (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the update Bill


----------



## Oaktree (Dec 4, 2007)

> The delay was my fault - I had to sort out the records once we got back to the U.S.



You know, Bill... you can use Excel for that 


(couldn't resist)


----------



## erik.van.geit (Dec 4, 2007)

The problem was that all data entry was done in a UK version and all dates were reversed when getting back to USA


----------



## goldenvision (Dec 7, 2007)

Still not received the books.  Has anyone else.


----------



## Domski (Dec 7, 2007)

Mine arrived appeared on my desk on Monday but I think they were delivered mid last week and no-one on our admin team knew what to do with it.

If you booked the course through work I guess it would have been delivered to the name/address given by them.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 7, 2007)

Dom, how come you are on SP1?


----------



## RichardS (Dec 9, 2007)

RichardSchollar said:


> Dom, how come you are on SP1?



He said, "Don't Ask"


----------



## Domski (Dec 10, 2007)

RichardS said:


> He said, "Don't Ask"



It's something to do with using an old version of Lotus Notes at work and apparently it has never been updated to a level where they thought it would work properly. Until this morning that is.

I've now officially been updated to SP2!!!


----------

